# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  السبت 23 يناير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحف المريخ الزعيم الصادرة صباح اليوم السبت 23 يناير 2021



كتابة : عارف ساتي

 الصدى ::-


جوميز يودع اللاعبين..... يغادر إلى بلاده ويشكو المريخ للفيفا 

الاستهتار والغرور يحرم المريخ من الإنتصار أمام توتي..... و الغامبي باري يقترب من الأحمر 
معلومات مثيرة عن الغامبي باري المرشح للانتقال للمريخ 

الأحمر الوهاج ::-

المريخ يستقبل مدرب برازيلي
صانع ألعاب إثيوبي.... وثلاثة محترفين اجانب انتدابات الأحمر في الاستثنائية وتعادل محبط أمام توتي
فرنسي المريخ يرتاح على صفحات الأحمر الوهاج
اللواء مامون الطاهر : عمل كبير وجماهير وروابط المريخ بالخارج قدموا الكثير
تكريم أنيق لنجوم الزمن الجميل منصور سبت وأسامة السر بجانب الكابتن التاج يعقوب




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توتي يعطل قطار المريخ في الدوري السوداني.. ومروي يواصل انتصاراته
السودان-بدر الدين بخيت




فريق توتي
تعادل  فريق توتي الخرطوم الوافد الجديد للدوري الممتاز، مع المريخ (1/1) مساء  الجمعة، على ستاد الجوهرة الزرقاء، ضمن الأسبوع السادس للمسابقة.

تقدم نادر بابكر بهدف لتوتي في الدقيقة 13، قبل أن يدرك البديل بكري المدينة التعادل للمريخ في الدقيقة 50.

بهذه النتيجة، أوقف توتي انتصارات المريخ المتتالية، ورفع رصيده إلى 5 نقاط، فيما رفع المريخ رصيده إلى 14 نقطة.

وشهد  تشكيل المريخ تعديلا بعودة أحمد تِمْبِش لقلب الدفاع، وشارك صانع الألعاب  عزام عادل منذ البداية، والمهاجم محمد عباس لأول مرة بعد عدة مباريات بدلا  عن سيف تيري.

وتفاجأ المريخ بأداء ثابت وواثق من جانب فريق توتي،  الذي لعب بتقارب بين الخطوط، متكتلا بأكثر من 6 لاعبين أمام منطقة دفاعه  بقيادة إبراهيم كولينا، معتمدا على الهجمة المرتدة.

وفرض توتي  أسلوبه ونجح في الوصول لمرمى المريخ من هجمة مرتدة، حاول حارس المريخ منجد  التصدي لها، لكنه فشل في السيطرة على الكرة فخطفها المهاجم نادر بابكر  وسددها بإتقان في المرمى الخالي في الدقيقة 14.

بعد الهدف، فقد لاعبو المريخ التركيز، ولم يتمكنوا من تهديد مرمى توتي إلى على فترات متباعدة.

وفي الدقيقة 20، سدد عبد الرحمن كُرُنْقُو كرة قوية من مخالفة خارج الصندوق، حولها حارس توتي وحيد كيفا إلى ركلة زاوية.
وبعد  8 دقائق، أضاع المريخ فرصة هدف محقق من الكرة التي زاحم فيها الحارس وحيد  كيفا، مهاجم المريخ بانجا، فسقطت الكرة لعباس الذي سدد فوق المرمى المكشوف.

تعادل المريخ

في  الشوط الثاني، دخل مهاجم المريخ بكري المدينة منذ الدقيقة الأولى بديلا  لمحمد عباس، ونجح في تعديل النتيجة مستغلا كرة من رمية تماس لحسن كرنقو،  حولها الجزولي حسين برأسه داخل الصندوق، فسددها قوية في أعلى الزاوية  اليمنى لوحيد كيفا.

بعدها، لم يتقدم توتي  من منطقة الوسط، وتمركز لاعبوه تماما أمام مرماهم، في وقت ضرب عليهم  المريخ حصارا شديدا، وهاجم بضراوة ليتألق دفاع توتي بقيادة عمر سفاري  والحارس وحيد كيفا.

بدأ سيل هجمات المريخ يتدفق صوب مرمى توتي منذ  الدقيقة 69، التي أنقذ فيها كيفا مرماه من كرة خطيرة، من رأسية وحيد بانجا  في أقصى الزاوية اليمنى.

وفي الدقيقة 71، أرسل قائد المريخ أمير  كمال كرة عالية داخل الصندوق، لامسها عزام برأسه، لكن وحيد كيفا غير مسارها  فلامست العارضة وخرجت إلى ركلة زاوية، أسفرت عن هجمة أخرى خطيرة.

وأجرى  مدرب المريخ ديديه، تبديلاته تباعا حتى الدقيقة 80، بخروج كل من ضياء  محجوب والتاج يعقوب وعزام عادل، ودخول صانع الألعاب وجدي عوض والظهير أحمد  بيبو ومهاجم فئة الشباب عبد الكريم عبد الرحمن.

وضاعت فرصة هدف محقق  لعبد الكريم عبد الرحمن الذي ارتمى على الأرض ولامس برأسه كرة عكسها أحمد  آدم بيبو، لكنها مرت جوار القائم الأيمن.

الأهلي مروي والمريخ الفاشر

وفي مباراة أخرى ضمن الأسبوع السادس، واصل الأهلي مروي انتصاراته، بفوزه على المريخ الفاشر (2/0)، بستاد حليم/شداد.

سجل لمروي كل من معز عبد الحليم "عجب" وقِسْم الله في الدقيقتين 45 و50، وأضاع ياسر الطيب قَصَّاري ركلة جزاء للمريخ الفاشر.

ورفع مروي رصيده إلى 11 نقطة، فيما تجمد الفاشر عند 4 نقاط.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المريخ يفشل في تحقيق الفوز أمام توتي الخرطوم 

  


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
في مباراة الظهور الأوّل للاعب بكري عبد القادر بعد توقفٍ دام طويلا عن المشاركة في الممتاز.
انتهت مباراة المريخ ونظيره توتي الخرطوم بالتعادل بهدفٍ لكلٍ، الجمعة، ضمن المرحلة السادسة من الدوري السوداني الممتاز.



وبكّر توتي الخرطوم بالهدف الأوّل أحرزه اللاعب نادر، قبل أنّ يعادل بكري عبد القادر النتيجة في الشوط الثاني.
ويحتلّ المريخ المركز الأوّل بـ”14â€³ نقطة، فيما يأتي توتو الخرطوم في المركز الرابع عشر بـ”5â€³ نقاط.
وكان فريق المدرب الفرنسي قوميز فاز بمباريات الأربع الماضية تواليًا، ليرفع سلسلة مبارياته الخالية من الهزائم إلى 6.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توتي الجريح ينجح في إيقاف سلسلة انتصارات المريخ

  نجح "نادي توتي" في تعطيل سلسلة انتصارات "المريخ" بالتعادل معه بهدفٍ  لكلٍ لحساب الجولة السادسة من الدوري الممتاز في نسخته السادسة والعشرين.

 تقدم "توتي" بهدف السبق عن طريق مهاجمه "نادر" خلال الشوط الأول.

 ونجح "المريخ" في العودة إلى اللقاء عبر مهاجمه العائد من فترة إيقاف  "بكري المدينة" الذي احتاج إلى أقل من خمس دقائق لإدراك التعادل بعد دخوله  بديلاً لـ"كنان" مطلع الشوط الثاني.

 وبالنتيجة رفع "المريخ" رصيده إلى "14" نقطة في الصدارة، في انتظار ما ستسفر عنه نتائج بقية مباريات الجولة السادسة للدوري.

 بينما إرتفع "نادي توتي" برصيده إلى خمس نقاط في الترتيب العام.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المريخ يوضّح تفاصيل جديدة حول أزمة قوميز




  مدرب المريخ قوميز


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
وفقًا للمكتب الإعلامي لنادي المريخ، فإنّ وكيل مدرب  الفرنسي ديديه قوميز كشف عن تسلّم المدرب جميع رواتبه من نادي المريخ، وقد  مضى على ذلك إيصالات إستلام مالي.
أعلن نادي المريخ الإيفاء بجميع الالتزامات المالية الخاصة بمدرب الفريق الفرنسي ديديه قوميز.



جاء ذلك وفق تعميمٍ صحفي، السبت.
وقال النادي” يودّ نادي المريخ توضيح الحقائق حول ما أثير مؤخراً بخصوص  مدرب الفريق الفرنسي ديديه قوميز الذي تمكن من قيادة النادي بتميز لدور  المجموعات في دور أبطال أفريقيا، فما أشيع من أخبار في بعض وسائل الإعلام  المحلية وبعض المواقع الإلكترونية بخصوص عدم تسلم المدرب لمرتباته عار  تمامًا من الصحة”.
وتابع” أوفى نادي المريخ بكافة إلتزاماته المالية الرواتب الخاصة بالمدرب ديديه قوميز”.



وأوضح النادي أنّ قوميز أخطر إدارة النادي بأنّه تحصّل على عرضٍ تدريبي من أحد الأندية التونسية براتبٍ خرافي”.
وكشف النادي عن أنّه يدرس وفقًا للعقد الموقّع بينه والفرنسي الخطوة.
وأكمل” ووفقاً للعقد الموقّع مع المدير الفني الفرنسي يدرس النادي هذا  الأمر مع التأكّيد على أنّ العلاقة بين إدارة النادي والمدرب الفرنسي ديديه  قوميز يسودها الود والإحترام المتبادل”.
والجمعة، تعادل المريخ أمام توتي الخرطوم بهدفٍ لكلٍ ضمن المرحلة السادسة من الدوري السوداني الممتاز.
وكان الفرنسي ديديه قوميز قد تولى المهمة الفنية للمريخ السوداني عقب مغادرة التونسي جمال خشارم.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المدينة يكسر قيود 18 شهرا في الملاعب السودانية
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




بكري المدينة
أعلنت الدقيقة (50) في لقاء المريخ أمام توتي، عن إعادة ميلاد بكري المدينة مهاجم المريخ، من جديد في الملاعب السودانية.

وتعادل  توتي الوافد الجديد للدوري الممتاز، مع المريخ (1/1) مساء اليوم الجمعة،  على ستاد الجوهرة الزرقاء، ضمن الأسبوع السادس للمسابقة.

وشارك  المدينة رسميا لأول مرة في مسابقة ينظمها الاتحاد، بعد 18 شهرا من الغياب  عن الملاعب السودانية، بسبب إيقافه من قبل لجنة الانضباط.

وخلال لقاء المريخ أمام هلال الأبيض، يوم 27 مايو/أيار 2019، دخل بكري في مشادة كلامية مع الحكم الطيب حسن، لعدم احتسابه ضربة جزاء.

واستمر بكري المدينة في مضايقة الحكم الطيب حسن، الذي حاول تجنبه لكنه أشهر له البطاقة الحمراء، الأمر الذي استثار جماهير المريخ.

واقتحمت جماهير المريخ الملعب من عدة اتجاهات، ووصلت لحكم المباراة وانهالت عليه بالضرب المبرح، وعرضت حياته لخطر الموت.



وأصدرت لجنة الانضباط قرارا بإيقاف اللاعب 18 شهرا، ولكن في يوليو/تموز 2019، ألغت لجنة الاستئناف القرار، وقررت إيقافه 10 مباريات.

وكانت  الأمل بمدينة عطبرة هي آخر مباراة شارك فيها اللاعب، وبعدها لم يشارك في  أي مباراة محلية، ليرحل للقوة الجوية العراقي وظفار العماني.

وبعد  أقل من شهرين من إيقاف بكري المدينة، تعاقد القوة الجوية العراقي معه، لكنه  اللاعب صاحب الـ33 عاما عاد للسودان في سبتمبر/أيلول 2019.

ثم رحل بكري المدينة لنادي ظفار العماني بداية عام 2020، فتعاقد معه الأخير لمدة 6 أشهر، تخللتها فترة ظهور فيروس كورونا.

وعاد بكري المدينة للسودان قبل نهاية العام الماضي، ولكن كان عليه أن ينتظر لاستكمال عقوبة الإيقاف من تاريخ إعلانها. 

واكتلمت  العقوبة اليوم الجمعة مع الجولة السادسة، التي دخل فيها بكري المدينة  بديلا للمهاجم محمد عباس، في أول دقيقة من الشوط الثاني.

وبعد مرور 5 دقائق، كان بكري المدينة ينفجر بهدف رائع بتسديدة قوية أعلى الزاوية اليمني، فك به كل قيوده من اللعب بالدوري السوداني.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسبب سوداكال.. غوميز يغادر المريخ ويتجه للفيفا

  تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن المدير الفني الفرنسي "ديديه غوميز" سيغادر  السودان خلال الساعات القليلة القادمة عبر الخطوط التركية ليُنهي رحلته في  تدريب "المريخ" التي بدأت الموسم الحالي.

 وبحسب ما تحصل عليه #سبورتاق، فإن "غوميز" دخل في الكثير من الخلافات مع  رئيس النادي "آدم سوداكال" خلال الفترة الماضية وظل حريصاً على إبقاء الأمر  بعيداً عن الإعلام لتوفير الهدوء في محيط الفريق.

 وعانى الفرنسي في الحصول على الرواتب والحوافز ودخل في خلافات عديدة مع  رئيس النادي، ليقرر في الأيام القليلة الماضية وضع حدٍ لمشواره مع المريخ  حيث رتب للسفر بعد نهاية مباراة اليوم وقام بوداع اللاعبين بعد نهاية  اللقاء.

 وبحسب متابعات #سبورتاق، فإن الفرنسي سيمنح رئيس نادي المريخ "آدم  سوداكال" مهلة محددة لمنحه مستحقاته المالية المتأخرة وحال عدم الحصول  عليها سيتجه إلى "الفيفا" لتقديم شكوى ضد النادي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سيمبا يستعد للمريخ بمواجهة الهلال وديا
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




سيمبا التنزاني
أعلن نادي سيمبا التنزاني، تنظيم بطولة ودية أطلق عليها "كأس سوبر سيمبا"، بمشاركة الهلال السوداني ومازيمبي الكونجولي.
وتأتي البطولة استعدادا من جانب الفريق التنزاني، لمواجهة المريخ السوداني في دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال إفريقيا.

وتنطلق  البطولة الودية يوم 27 يناير/كانون الثاني الجاري بالعاصمة التنزانية دار  السلام، بمواجهة سيمبا والهلال، فيما يلتقي الفريق السوداني مع مازيمبي يوم  29 الشهر ذاته.

ويستضيف المريخ نظيره التنزاني في مارس/آذار  المقبل، ضمن الجولة الثالثة بالمجموعة الأولى بدوري أبطال، ويهدف سيمبا من  مواجهة الهلال وديا، للتعرف على أسلوب الكرة السودانية.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						معاناة المريخ الفاشر تتواصل بالسقوط أمام الأهلي مروي


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
واصل المريخ الفاشر سلسلة نتائجه السلبية بسقوطه في المرحلة السادسة أمام الأهلي مروي بهدفين دون ردٍ، الجمعة.
زاد الأهلي مروي جراح نظيره المريخ الفاشر وألقح به الخسارة الرابعة،  عندما تغلّب عليه بهدفين دون ردٍ ضمن المرحلة السادسة من بطولة الدوري  السوداني الممتاز، ليرفع نقاطه إلى”11â€³.



وتعدّ خسارة اليوم هي الرابعة لممثل الفاشر حيث توقف في”4â€³ نقاط.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سبورتاق" ينفرد بمعلومات مثيرة عن الغامبي المرشح للمريخ

  تحصل #سبورتاق على معلومات مثيرة بشأن اللاعب الغامبي "حمزة باري" المرشح  للإنضمام إلى كشوفات "المريخ" إبان نافذة "الانتقالات الاستثنائية"  المفتوحة لناديي القمة حتى نهاية شهر يناير الحالي.

 حيث يُعد "باري" أحد أفضل لاعبي الوسط الغامبيين خلال السنوات الأخيرة  والتي تدرج خلالها بين مختلف المنتخبات الغامبية حيث أدى "ظ¢ظ£" مباراة دولية  مع المنتخب الأول.

 وخاض صانع الألعاب الغامبي عدة تجارب أوربية آخرها لحساب نادي "هايدوج سبليت" الكرواتي والذي لعب له لأربع سنوات.

 وبرز "حمزة باري" بشكل لافت في الدوري الكرواتي وأشارت وسائل إعلام عالمية  إلى أن نادي "ايفرتون" ونادي "وست هام" الذي كان يقوده "دافيد مويز" راقبا  اللاعب في العام ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ§ كأحد الخيارات المرشحة للانتقال إلى "البريمرليغ".

 غير أن "باري" تعرض في مطلع يوليو ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ م إلى إصابة قوية بقطع كامل في  الرباط الصليبي تزامنت مع نهاية عقده الأمر الذي جعل النادي الكرواتي يصرف  النظر عن تمديد تعاقده بعد أربع سنوات قضاها مع النادي.

 وبحسب ما تحصل عليه #سبورتاق، فإن "حمزة باري" خضع إلى عملية جراحية في  خواتيم شهر يوليو الماضي، أكَّد بعدها البلجيكي "توم سينتفيت" المدير الفني  للمنتخب الغامبي أنها ستبعد اللاعب عن المستطيل الأخضر حتى فبراير أو مارس  ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،م وهي الموعد المحدد من قبل الأطباء لعودته لممارسة نشاطه تدريجياً.

 وكان "حمزة باري" تعرض في أكتوبر من العام ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨ لإصابة بتمزق في أربطة الركبة أبعده وقتها عن الملاعب لحوالي شهرين ونصف.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يعرض 80 الف دولار على باري
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ اكمل المريخ  اتفاقه مع صانع العاب المنتخب الغامبي حمزة باري وكشفت متابعات الصحيفة ان  اللاعب سيحصل على 80 الف دولار من صفقته مع المريخ ويتوقع وصول اللاعب  للخرطوم خلال الساعات المقبلة للانضمام لاعداد المريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* انباء تتحدث عن مفاوضات بين المريخ ومدرب برازيلي
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ يتحدث الشارع  المريخي خلال الساعات القليلة الماضية عن مفاوضات يقوم بها احد اعضاء مجلس  المريخ مع مدرب برازيلي وحسب متابعات الصحيفة ان مجلس المريخ دخل في عملية  تفاوض سرية عبر احد الوكلاء ولم يعلن عن الصفقة بسبب خلافات داخل المجلس  تحسبا لاي شطوى يتقدم بها التقني الفرنسي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ ينفي عدم استلام جوميز لمرتباته
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 المكتب الإعلامي يود نادي  المريخ توضيح الحقائق حول ما أثير مؤخراً بخصوص مدرب الفريق الفرنسي ديديه  قوميز الذي تمكن من قيادة النادي بتميز لدور المجموعات في دور أبطال  أفريقيا، فما أشيع من أخبار في بعض وسائل الإعلام المحلية وبعض المواقع  الإلكترونية بخصوص عدم تسلم المدرب لمرتباته عار تماماً من الصحة حيث أوفى  نادي المريخ بكافة إلتزاماته المالية "الرواتب" الخاصة بالمدرب ديديه  قوميز، ومؤخراً أخطر المدرب إدارة النادي بأنه تحصل على عرض تدريبي من أحد  الأندية التونسية براتب خرافي، ووفقاً للعقد الموقع مع المدير الفني  الفرنسي يدرس النادي هذا الأمر مع التأكيد على ان العلاقة بين إدارة النادي  والمدرب الفرنسي ديديه قوميز يسودها الود والإحترام المتبادل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* وكيل الفرنسي ينفي ما راج حول عدم أخذ قوميز لمرتباته
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 المكتب الإعلامي نفى الأستاذ  خالد الزيات وكيل المدير الفني الفرنسي ديديه قوميز ما راج في بعض المواقع  حول عدم إستلام الفرنسي لرواتبه من نادي المريخ، وكشف الزيات ان قوميز تسلم  جميع رواتبه من نادي المريخ، وقد مضى على ذلك إيصالات إستلام مالي، مبيناً  ان هنالك بعض الجهات الإعلامية التي تبحث عن الإثارة ببث الأكاذيب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قوميز يتحصل على عرض تونسي ويغادر المريخ ووكيله يقر باستلامه لمستحقاته كاملة



 Hisham Abdalsamad 

تلقى مدرب المريخ الفرنسي قوميز عرضا من احد الاندية التونسية وصفه نادي المريخ بأنه عرض خرافي .

ونفي المجلس المريخي في بيان له ما أثير بأن المدرب سيغاجر بسبب عدم استلامه لرواتبه كما أكد النادي اقرار وكيل المدرب باستلامه لحقوقه كاملة .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المهاجم الغيني يانسان مومو يقترب جداً من المريخ


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* وكيل الفرنسي ينفي ما راج حول عدم أخذ قوميز لمرتباته

 المكتب الإعلامي

 نفى الأستاذ خالد الزيات وكيل المدير الفني الفرنسي ديديه قوميز ما راج في بعض المواقع حول عدم إستلام الفرنسي لرواتبه من نادي المريخ، وكشف الزيات ان قوميز تسلم جميع رواتبه من نادي المريخ، وقد مضى على ذلك إيصالات إستلام مالي، مبيناً ان هنالك بعض الجهات الإعلامية التي تبحث عن الإثارة ببث الأكاذيب


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستخرج تشيرة دخول للغامبي حمزه باري تمهيدا للتوقيع في فترة الانتقالات الاستثنائية الغامبي حمزه باري صاحب ال 26عام له تجارب عديده في عدد من اللندية الاوربيه بداية بالدوري المالطي واخرها نادي هجوك سبليك الكرواتي 



لعب منتخبات غامبيا تحت سن 17


ومن ثم تحت 20


والمنتخب الاول 

سيكون اول تعاقدات المريخ




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء ــــ  علم الدين هاشم




*المريخ ،، شوط واحد لايكفي !
عبرت جماهير المريخ عن فرحتها الكبيرة بالفوز علي هلال الأبيض بثلاثة اهداف اكثر من رائعة مقابل هدف وحيد منح الزعيم فرصة تعزيز مركزه علي صدارة الدوري الممتاز ،، واعتقد ان الفرحة ليست بالنتيجة والاهداف الثلاثة التي توالت في الشوط وقلبت تاخر الزعيم بهدف لفوز رائع ومستحق وانما لاصحاب الاهداف الثلاثة طبنجة والجزولي اللذان قفزا من مربع الصغار لاعلي سلم النجومية في فترة وجيزة جدا بفضل الموهبة العالية والفرصة التي نزلت عليهما من السماء بقرار الاتحاد العام الذي فرض علي اندية الممتاز اشراك لاعبين صغار السن ،،ومهما تباينت الاراء حول قرار الاتحاد ولكن من الواجب ان لايشعر صغار السن أنهم غير مرحب بهم في الدوري الممتاز بل الأفضل ان ينالوا حقهم كاملا من الدعم المعنوي والادبي خاصة في الاعلام بكل الوانه ،، ولا أقول بان المريخ محظوظ بوجود لاعبين صغار بهذا المستوي الرائع في تشكيلته ولكن اكاد اجزم بان الاتحاد اذا سمح لجماهير المريخ بالدخول والجلوس علي المدرجات لاقتحمت الملعب بعد مباراة الامس لتحمل طبنجة والجزولي علي الاكتاف ونثق بان هذا الثنائي لازال لديه الكثير الذي يمكن ان يقدمه للمريخ وجماهيره في المباريات القادمة !
اعود لمجريات المباراة التي كانت بالنسبة للمريخ تجربة مفيدة اخري تضاف لرصيده في برنامج الاعداد الذي يسبق المشاركة في دوري المجموعات لنؤكد بان حالة عدم الرضا التي سيطرت علي الاسافير عن المستوي الباهت للفريق في الشوط الاول مبررة ومقبولة لان هذا الاداء المهزوز يتكرر للمرة الثانية علي التوالي مما يثير حالة من القلق والخوف في قلوب الجماهير كلما اقترب موعد مباراة المريخ والاهلي المصري في افتتاحية دوري المجموعات لهذا لابد ان يقلب الفرنسي قوميز هذه الصفحة ويعمل علي علاج المردود الضعيف للفريق والاخطاء المتكررة في الشوط الاول لان اداء شوط واحد للمريخ لايكفي لضمان تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية أو بمعني اوضح لن يستطيع المريخ تحقيق ريمونتادا في كل مباراة مثلما حدث أمام هلال الأبيض لابد ان يتوزع جهد اللاعبين وباداء فني مقبول علي مدار الشوطين واظن هذا مايرضي جمهور المريخ ومحبيه وذلك ليس بالامر الصعب اذا عمد المدرب الفرنسي علي رفع الظلم عن بعض المحبوسين علي دكة المظاليم ودفع بهم منذ البداية أمثال وجدي هندسة وعزام وغيرهم من الذين صححوا وحسنوا من اداء الفريق في شوط المدربين








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق 



جعفر سليمان
هل يحتاج لمزيد من النجوم!! 
• بعيداً عن القرار المحتمل بحرمان المريخ من فترة تسجيلات، وغير ذلك من عقوبات ترد لاحقاً في هذا الخصوص، يطل السؤال المهم ، هل يحتاج المريخ لخوض فترة التسجيلات القادمة!! 
• وتبعاً لهذا السؤال يطل سؤال آخر ، ما هي الوظائف التي ظهر فيها حاجة المريخ للاعبين خلال الفترة القليلة الماضية، وفي أعقاب آخر فترة تسجيلات شهدت إضافة لاعبين أصحاب قدرات هائلة، تمت إضافتهم لصف النجوم الذي يزين كشف المريخ! 
• وقبل الخوض في الإجابة على هذا السؤال، علينا أن نؤكد حقيقة واحده، وهي أن إتحاد شداد سعى وبمرونه كبيرة لفتح نافذة التسجيلات من إجل عيون الفريق المفضل، الهلال! 
• الهلال خاض فترة تسجيلات فاشلة، وهذا ليس حديث من أجل المناكفة، أو التقليل من شأن المنافس، وغير ذلك، إنما هي حقيقة كشفها واقع الهلال الفني، حيث إتضح أن التدعيمات الأخيرة كانت سمك لبن تمر هندي! 
• والحديث عن الهلال، لا يعني بطبيعة الحال الإشارة إلى التعامل الناعم والمرن، مع الهلال من قبل إتحاد شداد المنحاز، ولكن فقط من أجل محاولة الإجابة على السؤال الأول، هل يحتاج المريخ إلى التدعيم.! 
• بنظري أن صفوف المريخ، وما يملك من مخزون هائل على مستوى اللاعبين بفريق الشباب والذي إتضح أن هناك عملا مهما قد جرى في هذا الفريق برعاية قروب رجال حول الزعيم بقيادة الزعيم عماد عقيد حيث بدأت المواهب تتفجر بداية من الجزولي نوح وعبد الكريم عبد الرحمن. 
• يملك الزعيم كشفاً شبه مكتمل، وبه العديد من الخيارات، ولاعبين على درجة عالية من الكفاءة وفي كل وظائف اللعب تقريبا، حيث لم نرصد أي خلل وظيفي خلال فترة التنافس الأخيرة، وتراجع المردود الفني للفرقة الحمراء لم يكن نتيجة لحاجة الفريق إلى لاعبين جدد! 
• الخلل كان في العمل الفني وتحضير الفريق ، وفشل فترة الإعداد، وهو أمر معتاد في زمان سوداكال وزمرته الفاشلة، بجانب توهان المدير الفني قوميز حتى الآن وعدم قدرته على الإمساك بخيوط اللعبة. 
• حراسة مرمى المريخ بها الثنائي المتميز منجد والشماخ، ودفاع الفرقة الحمراء يضم أفضل اللاعبين ، بداية من القائد أمير كمال، والمدافع الأفضل في الساحة صلاح نمر، والمتألق الأنيق تمبش، والعائد من الإصابة حمزة داؤود.! 
• وعلى الأطراف يملك حصيلة جيدة من المواهب، ففي الطرف الأيسر هناك ثلاثة عناصر لا يوجد مثلها في الساحة وهم (بيبو، ومازن ، بخيت خميس) مع وجود فرصة الإستفادة من السماني الصاوي، إذا نسى أنه نجم كبير وعليه أن يبذل مجهود كبير للعودة إلى دائرة التألق.! 
• الطرف الأيمن يمكن أن يشهد نقاشاً حول إضافة لاعب آخر بقدرات الموجود حاليا (كرنقو) بذات التخصصية، وإن لم يكن هناك بديل منافس، فيمكن الأكتفاء بوجود بدائل من الموجود حاليا لتعويض غيابه إن حدث لا قدر الله وأعني (التاج يعقوب، ورمضان عجب، ) وحتى حمزة داؤود. 
• إذن حراسة المرمى والدفاع بأمان! 
• وسط الفريق يعج بالنجوم ( مصعب كردمان، وجدي عوض، ضياء الدين ، الصيني ، التاج يعقوب، وأيضا رمضان عجب، مع إمكانية مشاركة بكري المدينة في صناعة اللعب بجانب الصاعد عزام عادل) مع أمنيات بعودة الساحر التش. 
• وأيضا هنا يتضح أن لا حاجة لإضافة لاعب في وجود هؤلاء النجوم، مع إحتمال ظهور لاعبين شباب! 
• الهجوم أيضا يمكن أن يكون هناك نقاشاً ، برغم وجود عناصر مهمة مثل سيف تيري ، البوركيني المجتهد بانجا، والصاعد الجزولي نوح، مع عودة العقرب، مع إمكانية الإستعانة بالسماني الصاوي، إذا ما تخلى عن إحساس النجومية الطاغية التي أكسبته نوعا من الغرور! 
في نقاط
• من الإستعراض السريع أعلاه، أرى أن المريخ لا يمكن أن يحتاج إلى خوض فترة تسجيلات إلا إذا كانت الأضافة بمستوى أفضل من الموجود وفي كل الخطوط، وخاصة على مستوى الهجوم. 
• منح كل اللاعبين الذين ينشطون الآن بصفوف الفريق الثقة في قيادة الفريق لسنتين أو ثلاثة مع إضافات نوعية لا تتعدى اللاعب أو اللاعبين أو الثلاثة على اقصى حد يمكن أن يقود إلى تحقيق البطولات الخارجية. 
• من أهم ميزات جيل مانديلا أنهم لعبوا مع بعضهم بإنسجام لفترات زمنية طويلة وكانت الأضافات وقتها تأتي نوعية. 
• لابد من التروي قبل إتخاذ قرار بدخول ساحة التسجيلات لعام أو عامين على أقل تقدير.!








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من مباراة الامس






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بمزيد من الحزن والآسى و بقلوب راضية بقضاء الله وقدره نتقدم بأحر التعازي في وفاة لاعب المريخ السابق محسن العطا ، ولقد كان الفقيد من الجيل الذي لعب للمريخ في منتصف الستينيات والسبعينيات .

سائلين المولى عز وجل أن يتغمده بواسع رحمته وأن يسكنه فسيح جناته مع الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن أولئك رفيقا، وأن يلهم أهله وذويه الصبر والسلوان.
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير المريخ تطالب بعودة خشارم



كورة سودانية
في يناير 23, 2021

 227

 مشاركة المقال

غضب شديد اجتاح الجماهير المريخية تجاه رئيس النادى آدم سوداكال بسبب مغادرة المدرب قوميز اضافة الى الاخفاقات المتكررة والشكاوى التى تواجه النادى فى دواوين الفيفا وقد عبرت الجماهير عن سخطها على المجلس ورئيسة وطالبت اعداد كبيرة من جماهير المريخ بعودة المدرب التونسى جمال خشارم لقيادة الدفة الفنية للفريق بحكم معرفتة الجيدة بلاعبى المريخ وصعوبة احضار مدرب جديد يحتاج لفترة طويلة للتأقلم والفريق مقبل على مباريات من العيار الثقيل خلال اقل من شهر.


وكان المدرب جمال خشارم قد حقق مع الفريق الفوز ببطولة الدورى الممتاز ولم يخسر الفريق تحت قيادته اى مباراة







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 



د. بابكر مهدي الشريف 
الهلال و الاستئنافات المكر السيئ
× قررت اللجنة المفوضة من جانب الاتحاد بأن ثلاثي الإشكال يبقى في داره ووسط أهله بلا ضرر أو ضرار، مع بسيط من لفت النظر والتوبيخ، وبعض الملاليم ، ولكنه يحق لهم العدو والركل كما كانوا قبلا.
× هذا القرار العادل والمسنود برغبة اللاعبين دون سواهم، ولكن أهل الفصاحة واللماطة والكجار وهم أهل الهلال، لم يعجبهم هذا الحكم الفيصل والنهائي فصاروا يطلقون التصريحات العرجاء بلا سند أو مسد، ويقدمون استئنافا لا يرجون من ورائه خيرا لهم،ولكنه مكرا سيئا سيحيق بهم.
× راعي الضان في الخلاء كان واثق أن اللاعبين مكانهم هو المريخ ولا مكان آخر غير الأحمر الوهاج، ونفس الراعي كان يدرك أن الاهلة لن يحشوا ليهم قبضة ويلزموا الجابرة، وأنهم سيملئون الدنيا عواءا وضجيجا.
× الرأي عندي هو، أن الهلال لن يذهب خطوة واحدة تجاه كاس، لأنه يثق في عدالة تلك المحكمة وهو والعدالة خصمان، لأجل ذلك سيظل يكثر النباح والصراخ محليا، بمعاونة سيد شداد ولجنة الاستئنافات التي ظلت تتكفل بخدمة الأزرق دون حياء أو خجل. 
× كل تصريحات الأهلة تركز على عقوبة اللاعبين الثلاثة كونهم رفسوا أموالهم وكرهوا دارهم وفضلوا البقاء مع رفقائهم، وهذا أمر طبيعي ومنطقي لأن هناك فرق.
× ماذا يكسب الهلال من التصعيد والاستئناف، فالمؤكد أن الثلاثي لن يتوقفوا إضافيا، ولن يتحولوا من الأحمر للأزرق بعد أن قالوها صراحة وعلنا نحن للمريخ العظيم.
× والغريب أن أهل الهلال يتحدثون عن الأخلاق والمثل حيث قال أحد عناصرهم أن اللاعبين الثلاثة ينتمون للمنتخب الوطني وأنهم من كبار اللاعبين فلا بد أن يكونوا قدوة لزملائهم، ولأجل ذلك فقط هم يريدون تأديبهم بواسطة محكمة كاس وغيرها سبحان الله.
× ونحن نسأل بطبيعة الحال هل النادي الأزرق ذاته كان قدوة واتبع المثل والأعراف والأسس الاحترافية في هذا الملف، أم انه تشيطن وتنمر ونصب من ذاته شاطرا ونابها، وعمل عملا سريا ، وبعد كشفه أصبح هباءا منثورا بكل تأكيد ويقين.
× لو كان الهلال حقا يتبع الأخلاق ونهج الاحتراف، لأعلن نيته في التعاقد مع الثنائي ولطلب من نادي المريخ كروتهما كما تفعل كل الأندية المحترفة، ولكن أن تعمل عملك خفية وخلسة ، ثم بعد أن يفشل سعيك تعود مسرعا لتحدث الناس على الأخلاق والأدب، فهذا عبطا وسخفا لن يلتفت له من به عقل وفهم أبدا أبدا.
× معظم جماهير المريخ ورغم ارتباطهم القوي برمضان والرشيد إلا أنهم بعد أن علموا بما بدر منهم، طالبوا بالتخلي عنهم وتركهم للهلال، ولكن الذين بيدهم الأمر ولا يريدون الهلال أن يتمدد على حسابهم هم من قاموا بإعادة النجوم.
× وهناك في الهلال رغم أنه لا علاقة عاطفية مع النجوم الضجة، ولا يربطهم بهم شيئا سوى الخوف منهم، يطالبون ناديهم وبقوة بالسعي لضمهم للأزرق، وهنا يتضح وبجلاء الفوارق بين الصفوة والآخرين.
× قرار لجنة الاستئنافات بإيقاف تنفيذ قرار اللجنة المفوضة يمثل لعب على الذقون وفوضى كريهة ، والقصد فقط هو إضاعة الوقت وحرمان المريخ من الاستفادة من لاعبيه في التنافس الأفريقي، والغريب أن هذا المكر السيئ يساعد عليه شداد الذي ظللنا نسند كونه لا يجامل في باطل ولا يتلاعب مع عابث.
× خلاصة القول هو،يتوجب على مجلس المريخ أن يحسم الأمر مع دكتور شداد بعد أصبح توجه لجنة الاستئنافات هو تعذيب النادي الأحمر وتطويل قضية لا تستحق أي وقتا لحسمها، ولكن هي سياسة القتل البارد.
ذهبيــــــــــــــــات 
× ظهر المريخ متواضعا أمام توتي الوضيع واستقبل هدفا يحكي عن سوء فظيع.
× وأنت تتابع الأحمر يتخيل إليك أنك تتابع دافوري في إحدى قرى السودان البعيدة.
× لاعبين كل واحد يلعب بمزاجه بلا هدى أو رشاد.
× عاد أمير كمال لعهد تيهه وعباه، فلم يكن بالأمس خط الظهر بخير، وكان متباعدا ومشتتا.
× أمير كمال بصفته كابتن الفريق وقائده كان يتوجب عليه توجيه زملائه مع تنبيههم وضبط حركتهم.
× حتى المدرب وضح أنه ضعيف الشخصية ومتواضع إذ أنه لم يستطع حكم التنظيم والتكتيك.
×وانتظرنا الشوط الثاني كما عودنا المريخ ولكن خاب الظن واستمر اللت والعجن.
× بكري أحرز التعادل ومن ثم لم يكن كما نود واتبع العك مع زملائه.
× استبدال عزام أراه كان خطأ لأنه الأوحد الذي كان يتحرك ويحاول داخل دفاع توتي.
× توتي التي قبلت هزيمة ثقيلة من الهلال تستبسل بإرادة ورضاء لاعبي المريخ أمام الزعيم.
× لم يطبق مدرب المريخ نظام التغيرات الخمس، حيث أنه قام بأربعة تغيرات بدلا عن ثلاث، وأخشى أن يخسره هذا نقطة المباراة.
× الجهاز الفني لا يطمئن .
الذهبيــــة الأخيـــرة 
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح، نقول المريخ يحتاج للكثير والغريق قدام.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فى اتصال هاتفي مع الفرنسى (غارزيتو) :
سوداكال هاتفنى بعد ذهاب غوميز لتؤلى الدفة الفنية 
Hisham Abdalsamad 

هاتف ادم سوداكال مدرب المريخ الاسبق الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو لقيادة الدفة الفنية لفريق المريخ بعد مغادرة المدرب الحالي القرنسي ديده قوميز السودان. 

وقال الفرنسي غارزيتو في تغريدة له :
احب العودة للقلعة الحمراء  ولشغف الجماهير ولكن العرض المالى ضعيف وان تم تقيمى بنفس راتب 2017 فساعود لقلعة الابطال .

وأضاف غارزيتو : لدى عروض من  أندية مشاركة فى المجموعات مثل حوريا كوناكرى و سيمبا التنزانى حاليا والمريخ هو اولويتى فقط أن قدم رئيس النادى العرض الذي يليق بى كمدرب كبير ساعود لقيادة الاحمر الوهاج من جديد

وختم حديثه بتحاياه القلبية لأنصار المارد الأحمر وعموم الشعب السوداني .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

 â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :

* ليفانتي يخرج بتعادل محبط أمام بلد الوليد في الدوري الاسباني
* نيمار ومبابي يقودان باريس لالتهام مونبيلييه بالدوري الفرنسي
* تورينو يخطف تعادلا قاتلا أمام بينفينتو في الدوري الإيطالي
* شباب الأهلي يخطف فوزًا دراميًا من الشارقة ويتوج بسوبر الإمارات
* وفاق سطيف يستعيد نغمة الانتصارات على حساب شباب قسنطينة
* سموحة يعرقل بيراميدز.. والطلائع يسحق الإنتاج بالدوري المصري
* ريال مدريد يعلن إصابة مدربه زين الدين زيدان بفيروس كورونا
* رسميًا.. ميلان يستعير الكندي فيكايو توموري مدافع تشيلسي
* لجنة المسابقات ترفض تخفيف عقوبة إيقاف ليونيل ميسي
* قرعة كأس الملك: مواجهة سهلة لبرشلونة وصدام بين إشبيلية وفالنسيا
* أوديجارد وراموس خارج قائمة الريال لملاقاة ألافيس وهازارد يعود لتشكيلة
* ميك مكارثي مدربا جديدا لكارديف سيتي الإنجليزي
* مبابي يعترف بالتردد بشأن التوقيع على عقد جديد مع باريس سان جيرمان
* بوكيتينو يعود لاستلام دفة قيادة سان جيرمان بعد تعافيه من كورونا
* كلوب: فشلت في إيصال رسالتي.. وسنواجه يونايتد بتشكيلة قوية
* لامبارد: التكهنات حول مستقبلي على الإنترنت فقط
* رويس قائد دورتموند: نكرر الأخطاء ذاتها.. والأمر صار كريها
* نجوم شباب الأهلي بعد التتويج بالسوبر: مجرد بداية للبطولات

â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–  §â–§â–§


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ 📺 :

❖ #الدوري_السوداني 🇸🇩 ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 6

* أهلي شندي (-- : --) الهلال
⏰ 18:15 📺 الملاعب HD 🏟 الهلال 

* هلال الأبيض (-- : --) حي الوادي نيالا
⏰ 15:00 📺 الملاعب HD 🏟 الخرطوم 

* الخرطوم الوطني (-- : --) أهلي الخرطوم
⏰ 18:15 📺 الملاعب HD 🏟 الخرطوم 

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 الأسبوع 

* أستون فيلا (-- : --) نيوكاسل يونايتد
‏⏰ 22:00 📺 beIN 2 🎙 جواد بدة

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني 🇪🇸 ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20

* هويسكا (-- : --) فياريال
‏⏰ 15:00 📺 beIN 3 🎙 مضر اليوسف

* إشبيلية (-- : --) قاديش
‏⏰ 17:15 📺 beIN 3 🎙 عامر الحوذيري

* ريال سوسييداد (-- : --) ريال بيتيس
‏⏰ 19:30 📺 beIN 3 🎙 عادل حلو

* ديبورتيفو ألافيس (-- : --) ريال مدريد
‏⏰ 22:00 📺 beIN 3 🎙 عصام الشوالي

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي 🇮🇹 ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 19

* روما (-- : --) سبيزيا
‏⏰ 16:00 📺 beIN 4 🎙 محمد بركات

* ميلان (-- : --) أتلانتا
‏⏰ 19:00 📺 beIN 4 🎙 حفيظ دراجي

* أودينيزي (-- : --) انتر ميلان
‏⏰ 19:00 📺 beIN 4 🎙 رؤوف خليف

* فيورنتينا (-- : --) كروتوني
‏⏰ 21:45 📺 beIN 4 🎙 سمير اليعقوبي

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني 🇩🇪 ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18

* فرايبورغ (-- : --) شتوتجارت
‏⏰ 08:00 📺 SKY 6 🏟 شوارزوالد

* باير ليفركوزن (-- : --) فولفسبورج
‏⏰ 08:00 📺 SKY 2 🏟 باي ارينا

* أرمينيا بيليفيلد (-- : --) آينتراخت فرانكفورت
‏⏰ 08:00 📺 SKY 5 🏟 شوكو ارينا

* ماينز (-- : --) لايبزيج
‏⏰ 08:00 📺 SKY 3 🏟 أربيل ارينا

* أوجسبورج (-- : --) يونيون برلين
‏⏰ 08:00 📺 SKY 6 🏟 امبولس ارينا

* هيرتا برلين (-- : --) فيردر بريمن
‏⏰ 19:30 📺 SKY 1 🏟 الاولمبي 

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي 🇫🇷 ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21

* لانس (-- : --) نيس
‏⏰ 18:00 📺 beIN 6 🎙 مضر اليوسف

* موناكو (-- : --) مارسيليا
‏⏰ 22:00 📺 beIN 6 🎙 علي محمد علي

..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_الانجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 دور ال4 

* ساوثهامتون (-- : --) ارسنال
‏⏰ 14:15 📺 beIN 2 🎙 نوفل باشي

* تشيلتنهام تاون (-- : --) مانشستر سيتي
‏⏰ 19:30 📺 beIN 2 🎙 خالد الحدي

المباريات بتوقيت السودان (جرينتش +2)

▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس ⚽️ :

❖ #الدوري_السوداني 🇸🇩 ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 6

* توتي (1 : 1) المريخ
* اهلي مروي (2 : 0) مريخ الفاشر

#الترتيب : ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (14) الخرطوم (12) هلال الساحل (12) الهلال (11) أهلي شندي (9)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني 🇪🇸 ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20

* ليفانتي (2 : 2) بلد الوليد

#الترتيب : أتلتيكو (44) ريال مدريد (37) برشلونة (34) فياريال (33) إشبيلية (33)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي 🇮🇹 ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 19

* بينفينتو (2 : 2) تورينو

#الترتيب : ميلان (43) انتر ميلان (40) نابولي (34) روما (34) يوفنتوس (33)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني 🇩🇪 ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18

* مونشنغلادباخ (4 : 2) بوروسيا دورتموند

#الترتيب : بايرن ميونيخ (39) لايبزيج (35) باير ليفركوزن (32) مونشنغلادباخ (31) دورتموند (29)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي 🇫🇷 ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21

* باريس سان جيرمان (4 : 0) مونبلييه

#الترتيب : سان جيرمان (45) ليل (42) ليون (40) موناكو (36) رين (36)

——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------

